
Ask HN: What is a good second monitor for a developer? - FailMore
I recently completed a programming bootcamp and want stop hunching over my laptop at home. What&#x27;s a good and affordable second monitor for developers to use? Thank you for any help
======
pRyk
I actually use a 42in HD Samsung Tv. I think I paid $200-$300 for it at
Costco. You have to make sure you get something with really good resolution.
Any kind of blur or fuzziness will make the experience awful. Might even give
you a headache. I love it. Works great with my Mac book pro over hdmi. Only
inconvenience is that it does not support sleep mode. You will have to turn it
on and off.

